# hunting area close to Fargo



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey guys just wondering if anybody out there know's were the dogs are around Fargo. We have been out around Walcott,kindred and Valley city and have not seen anything for the past five weeks we have seen tracks and a couple deer kills but nothing coming in,any info would help like as far as if we should be more south or west of our area thanks guys.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

the areas you mentioned have plenty :thumb:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Keep after it watch your approach and the wind and stay still!


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks will go out and try er again this weekend :sniper:


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

Dec 2008 Through Feb 2009 I hunted 12 weekends in a 45 mile cicrle around fargo. I seen 1 coyote dead on the road the whole time I was out. I put hundreds of miles on my truck sharing the gas with 2 other hunters. Just my opion not the cover you think there is in this area. I was even trying to put on a coyote hunting tournement this year around Casselton but had little interest from the local coyote hunters because of low sighting in this area of ND. this year did not get to hunt after Dec 30 because of torn rotataor cuff surgery. maybe next year i might be able to get some support on putting a tournemet together if coyote sighting are better in this area. keep us posted what your seeing. thanks. marty the John Deere shooter


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

trappermrd

Just because there aren't coyotes real close to the town that is hosting a tournament doesn't mean you still can't host a tournament. Tournament hunters may drive 1-2 hours from the check in point to get to their calling areas. There are coyotes within 1-2 hours of Fargo I can guarantee you that.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

fall guy..The 7 or 8 guys i talked to this year on a Fargo area coyote just did not seem interested because of the low numbers they have been seeing during season and even out of season. We met last year down at the cassselton range, i was Shooting a AR15. Maybe we could work togther in getting a tournement started in 2010, i think gander mt and some of the local sporting goods stores might donate some prizes. marty.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I can understand that I think.

Although I will make this comment (and I'm not trying to knock those hunters you are talking about either)...but I think "seeing" them is an acquired skill. I have only been calling for 5 years, and every year my number that I see and get shots at has been going up. The coyote is definitely a smart and elusive creature, and it takes some training to "see" and call in and kill them. There are a lot more there than a guy thinks there are.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Im living in the Fargo/Moorhead area now and Marty is right about this area here. Get me 30 mins west and your into the Coyotes and have shot alot of Coyotes this year. There seems to be alot of hunters in the area but if you keep going S.W. there are more animals. I guess thats why its called hunting and not shooting. I have not found anyone in the area to hunt with but there is alot of land out there and plenty of animals to hunt.

In my 30 some years of calling this year is no differnt than any other year. I just have to travel alittle farther to find animals.

If you call enough they will come


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

1lessdog

That is correct that is the point I was trying to make too. A tournament could be held in Casselton because the participants will travel the 30 minutes to one hour to get into some doggy areas.

Glad to hear you are having a good season! This year has been good to me also. :sniper:


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

fall guy. you are correct i think there is enough coyotes in the Fargo area for a tournement, we just need to work a little harder for them. I think it would be a great to get a fargo area coyote tournemnent going. I know a few guys i think would still be interested in a tournement , we have to remember that it is recreation. Maybe you and i can have breakfeast some saturday morning and talk about it, i never put on a tournement but am game ? i think it would really help the pheasants in the area. i will buy breakfeast . Marty in West Fargo


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

What time of the year would you do this? On another point, do you guys spot light when you hunt at night? We can't do it here in Arizona so I drive over to California and spot light them at night. Just wondering. I know the hunting up there is totaly different then down here but I can agree with everything that was said above. It takes a while to really see the coyote in his domain. Each year I get more used to looking where they are, not where they are not. This may have been my best year for I have actually seen at least 10 from my vehicle, 8 of which my partner shot from the back of the truck.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

trappermrd said:


> fall guy..The 7 or 8 guys i talked to this year on a Fargo area coyote just did not seem interested because of the low numbers they have been seeing during season and even out of season. We met last year down at the cassselton range, i was Shooting a AR15. Maybe we could work togther in getting a tournement started in 2010, i think gander mt and some of the local sporting goods stores might donate some prizes. marty.


Theres coyotes are there, in quite strong numbers. My snares were busy this year in that "area".

I think the lack of sightings, is mostly due to the unbelievable amount of pressure that "45 mile" circle around Fargo gets. Its just to close to a big town. You dont see em out moving in mornings/evenings, because they get the sh*t hunted out of them by all the Fargo yahoos.

yuma,
No, we dont spotlight. Any artificial light, night vision, or thermal vision is illegal in ND.


----------

